# In-trigger-safety



## Abr (May 18, 2011)

Short question: Are there any other handguns than Glock with the safety built in to the trigger?


----------



## dayid (Feb 24, 2011)

Short answer: Yes, many.


----------



## Abr (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, than I know it's out there.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

And knowing is half the battle!


----------



## Abr (May 18, 2011)

I've been looking through the major gun maker's pages, bud with little success. Do you perhaps know of any specific manufacturers that uses this in some of their models?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Springfield: XD & XDM. 
Smith & Wesson: M&P9,40,45 etc. Sigma & HD9 & HD40
Walther P99 and PPS and others.

Some are not exactly like the Glock but are of a hinged variety, but are "in trigger safeties all the same.


----------



## Abr (May 18, 2011)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

